# JL Audio CP108LG-W3v3 VS Alpine SBR-S83V



## Hulk311 (Jan 25, 2012)

I am trying to decide between these two subs. The JL one is a little bit smaller and from what I've read sounds better but want you guys opinions on this. Also, I have a very small compact car, is there anyway to mount the sub in the trunk, but underneath the rear deck, so it is firing down? This way it would not take up any space whatsoever.


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

I have the CP108LG-W3v3 and it sound amazing for a single 8 in that size enclosure. I haven't heard the Alpine, but I bet it's no slouch. My JL is for sale, PM if you're interested.

Here is a review thread: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/member-reviews-product-comparisons/127120-jls-new-microbox-review.html


----------

